# Guild of Rangers-any use?



## Inderjit S (Sep 19, 2003)

Just wondering if the 'Guild of Rangers' is of any use here? It hasn't been posted in for quite some time and is rarely posted in anyway, and seems to serve little function, from what have I seen. What are your views? Couldn't it be placed in the 'Other Guilds' section. This could leave us with more space.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 19, 2003)

I think it moved to MERPG, actually, and we haven't gotten around to archiving it and deleting the section... I'll look into it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 19, 2003)

We've actually been waiting to get the axe for awhile now, being mostly an RP guild in a site that now lacks RP. We have been doing our best to move all activity to MERPG, but it's been a rocky transition. 

I don't think you'll get much protest. I'm ok with it going and I'm the guild leader.


----------



## Eriol (Sep 21, 2003)

I think they are in a terrible spot already, between Politics and Religion...


----------



## Beorn (Sep 21, 2003)

Oops  

I just looked at my little schedule for "axing" and I realized that should've been archived months ago 

Fixed


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Sep 21, 2003)

*A sad Ranger..........*

Well you guy's are all right, of course, it has basically no purpose here, but TTF still wont be the same without it, Wahhhhhhh! Oh well, that's progress..................


----------

